# Strauss's Vier letzte Lieder vs. Mahler's Kindertotenlieder



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

I was getting worried that some of TC's members weren't having enough polls to complain about so I came up with one. Choose the best.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

:lol: And they can (& will!) also complain that this poll is in the wrong sub-forum,  !


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Strauss is ecstatic; the Mahler depressing.

Depends whether you are an "up" person or a "downer".


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't listen to the Mahler because it's about the death of a child. I can't handle it. Strauss' Lieder are transcendent.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll go with the Strauss by the smallest of margins.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Just one nano second thinking...

Strauss's Vier letzte Lieder


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Strauss is one of my all-time favourite compositions.

I like the Mahler even better, though


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Both absolutely equally. This is, for me, an impossible choice.


----------

